# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Announcement - Canonical Cloud Docs added to help.ubuntu.com

## Doug S

Almost a year ago the doc team was approached by Canonical wanting to add their owned and maintained Cloud Docs into the Official Documentation structure on help.ubuntu.com.
In particular under the "lts" (Long Term Support) section.

They recently went live. There are still a few lingering incorrect hyperlinks, and text that is supposed to be hyperlinks that should be corrected shortly.

Please review and enjoy.

https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/clouddocs/en/Intro.html

There are multiple ways, well two, to navigate to that page from:

https://help.ubuntu.com/

... Doug

----------


## Doug S

A good question about the license was asked on the Ubuntu doc team e-mail list. I'm copying my reply here:

> Non-comercial?

Yes, that is correct, and also after discussion in team meetings
and maybe here on-list (I don't recall and didn't search).

Note that the non commercial license only applies to the
Canonical owned and maintained area of the site.

The original areas of the site remain with the original license.

Our stuff:
Creative Commons ShareAlike 3.0 License (CC-BY-SA).
http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

Canonical stuff:
Creative Commons CC-BY-NC-SA license.
http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/4.0/

----------


## Doug S

Canonical is moving to a central jump site for Canonical-written material.
The Canonical cloud materials will be removed from help.ubuntu.com sometime in the next few days.
Some links will be left on the base index web page, and a link to the jump site may or may not be added.

----------

